# Gulliver? Are you kidding me?



## Ras

So, let me get this straight: I give Gulliver a bunch of furniture and clothing, which will then disappear from my possession for good, and he brings me back sweets to give to animals?









Yeah, I don't see me using this much at all. Maybe if I can craft some cheap clothing or something, but this isn't what I was hoping for.


----------



## creamyy

yeah i feel like hype was really built up only to be disappointed. the candy only gives like 2+ friendship so idek


----------



## Angel-Rae

Ras said:


> So, let me get this straight: I give Gulliver a bunch of furniture and clothing, which will then disappear from my possession for good, and he brings me back sweets to give to animals?
> 
> View attachment 215944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't see me using this much at all. Maybe if I can craft some cheap clothing or something, but this isn't what I was hoping for.


Whachyoo talkin bout Lewis?! 
Totally, I had to really try to find something I could happily hand over. How long until he comes back with my donut? And what if I just want to keep it because it looks cool?


----------



## Ras

He apparently puts a premium on stuff we can't replace (for now) like the Santa suit. Nah!


----------



## Angel-Rae

Can you explain the rating system to me? I noticed items were labeled good or great. I gave a mixture. The great stuff was like the tractor something I did t want. Was that a special request? I refuse to give any special stuff although I gave one ice rink because I made four. The ice rink is permanently in my camp but I really don’t need four of them.

Edited to add be came back quickly after my first donation of one item,  but then he had to leave before he could give me booty for the big ten donation.


----------



## Nicole.

Crafting for clothing is so expensive too  I handed him my 'good' camping lamp that I never use and now he's sailed away with it.


----------



## WynterFrost

hmm yeah I don't see myself using this feature


----------



## shunishu

I'm crafting some cheap glasses with a 'good' rating for now.. don't see the point of snacks too much, since it doesnt raise max level  and I often cycle out max level animals to give new ones some hearts, so why reach max level quicker.. atleast for me not optimal.. I guess giving snacks is cute in general tho idk. wish you could see them eat it like in new leaf ..

so do you have to give him 10 items or can he leave with less? am I doing something wrong? ^^;; only had 3 ready atm
(should've just crafted stuff with 1min crafting time -_-; oh well ^^)



it's really cool seeing him drive off into the distance and disappear on the horizon slowly tho.


----------



## Ras

Angel-Rae said:


> Can you explain the rating system to me? I noticed items were labeled good or great. I gave a mixture. The great stuff was like the tractor something I did t want. Was that a special request? I refuse to give any special stuff although I gave one ice rink because I made four. The ice rink is permanently in my camp but I really don’t need four of them.
> 
> Edited to add be came back quickly after my first donation of one item,  but then he had to leave before he could give me booty for the big ten donation.



The tractor was a special request from an animal. That's why it gets a higher rating.


----------



## Flare

Honestly I'm just gonna give him random crap to unlock O'Hare and Plucky, after that idk what I'll do with him lol.


----------



## Nicole.

Flare said:


> Honestly I'm just gonna give him random crap to unlock O'Hare and Plucky, after that idk what I'll do with him lol.



Tell him to sail away on his ship and never come back


----------



## Ezamoosh

It seems like a really.. odd choice of a feature to add at the moment to me?? How many of us were sitting here saying we were struggling to level up..? Maybe if it had come paired with the addition of level 25 or stage 4 amenities or something building on features we've already got I could understand but this seems so aimless lol
Like someone said it's cute watching him sail away though


----------



## Paperboy012305

What I hate about this, is that it only counts as ?Great? when it?s a rare item you can get from an event or by crafting it that needs sparkle stones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uhh...yeah I don't think I can really do this more than once.  I ended up giving him most of the villagers' special request furniture along with the extra Wonderland items not in my campsite that I was positive I wouldn't use in the future.  This feature is awful, Nintendo.  Strike one.


----------



## tamtam

I thought I would do just enough to get the leaf tickets, then be done with it, but.....  I did manage to come up with 10 items to send him on his way (only duplicate event items).  After reading here this will be an ongoing thing and not just a limited-time event, we can just stock up during events going forward.


----------



## arbra

I was mad since I just sold off alot of items since I hit the item cap, then this happens.  I am curious as to what I will receive since I gave him some items that had no rating (for the 10 fillup).


----------



## Merol14

I'm not sure about the rewards you receive depending on the items rating
But so far, the best strategy is to buy everything at the market and keep crafting cheap items.

On the good side, at least we can spend those bells and use those crafting materials again...


----------



## tamtam

He just returned from taking 10 items.  I got the 3 candies and a "special reward"  Gold candies lol  I've sent him east and north so far.  Will do more when I get home this afternoon.  Too difficult to try to do this in my office - connection keeps dropping.  I am making glasses (one of the new ones, black with shiny blue lenses).   they're "good" I believe and only require 20 of one material (forget which one)  I'm just cranking them out.


----------



## AndroGhostX

So there is a pink donut that gives 10 points which I got from the east.


----------



## Bcat

y'know maybe this would be worth it IF WE COULD SEE THE ANIMALS EAT THE SNACKS


----------



## Alienfish

creamyy said:


> yeah i feel like hype was really built up only to be disappointed. the candy only gives like 2+ friendship so idek



It can give more actually but maybe it has to do with what type the snack is and what villager type it is, I've gotten more than 2 so...But yeah they are handling this game really bad with updates and events in general.. like yeah snacks you can just do quest and stuff whenever the animals come around.


----------



## Aaren

Am I the only one finding this useful? At last, I can get rid of furniture and clothing I don't use or like at all. I don't like the idea that my catalog is full of random stuff which I got from events or which I made for villagers so I could invite them to my campsite. But what do I do with that stuff after that? Nothing.

EDIT: Just ignore me! Was told I can actually sell stuff, after months of playing LOL.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just gave him 10 furniture I don’t use 5 hours ago, and all I got back was one sweet...

Dang Gulliver, you rigged. More rigged than Rover is.


----------



## J087

Easy to craft items have low rarity.
Harder to craft items, with sparklestones, have high rarity. Event items included.
Low rarity will yield few items. High rarity will yield more items or an exclusive animal.


Aside from the 3 rarity levels there are probably some hidden numbers as well, which determine the rarity of an item. Kind of makes it worth to craft. Rather than selling materials when you reach 999.


----------



## Becca617

Not a fan of this feature. I feel like it has really high standards for what is "great" considering most items that are labeled as great require the sparkle stones. I can only see myself using this feature when I hit 999 of one type of crafting material and and crafting a piece of furniture with sparkle stone or two. I'm also not particularly happy that you have to use this to get the new animals too, it's really just another level of nonsense


----------



## tamtam

You can sell extra clothing and furniture at the furniture place.  omg!  senility is hitting hard today, can't think of the name of it lol  You know, where you buy clothes and furniture.... can sell it there too.



Aaren said:


> Am I the only one finding this useful? At last, I can get rid of furniture and clothing I don't use or like at all. I don't like the idea that my catalog is full of random stuff which I got from events or which I made for villagers so I could invite them to my campsite. But what do I do with that stuff after that? Nothing.


----------



## Aaren

tamtam said:


> You can sell extra clothing and furniture at the furniture place.  omg!  senility is hitting hard today, can't think of the name of it lol  You know, where you buy clothes and furniture.... can sell it there too.



Oh, I can? Thanks for the info, I had no idea about that even I have played Pocket Camp for a good time now (I don't really buy anything from the little Raccoon so I noticed just now I can sell stuff too!) My bad! 

Well now that tables have turned for me, I do wonder why I should give my furniture and clothing to Gulliver instead of selling them. In other hand, why not to use this opportunity to give them to Gulliver as I have so much things I could give away, even his rewards are not that big.


----------



## shunishu

I just got 1 bronze treat from 10 items (5 good 5 normal) .. I think I'm done with this feature ^^
hm, don't care for the exclusive animals too much, but are they locked to 'great' items or is it random with any item?


----------



## AndroGhostX

I'm assuming low ranked crafts don't give you many sweets. I did two trips with Gulliver, 10 Great items each and got a lot of candy in return. Tbh, if you don't like the feature (which I don't) just do it to get Rowan, O'Hare, and Plucky and be done with Gulliver!


----------



## PaperCat

probably wont use this feature.


----------



## NiamhACPC

I've unloaded most of the Mario stuff I didn't want anyway. But I doubt I'll be using Gulliver on a regular basis either (and I loved him so much in AC!). I gave a hip animal a hip treat and he said "This is my favorite snack!" and I got...two points. NOPE, thank you. Maybe once I have more bells than I know what to do with.


----------



## kayleee

Does anyone know how to get the exclusive animals? Or do you just keep giving Gulliver items and it randomly happens?


----------



## Bcat

kayleee said:


> Does anyone know how to get the exclusive animals? Or do you just keep giving Gulliver items and it randomly happens?



I'm not clear on how the exclusive animals work either. They can come to your campsite?


----------



## arbra

I did a combination of regular, good and great, and only got back 1 candy!!!


----------



## Sowelu

Since most of my animals/villagers are either maxed at level 20, or close to it, I don't find the need to waste time and resources crafting items just to earn treats to speed up the level process. PocketCamp needs more complete furniture sets, not less. 

I wish that Gulliver with just appear and bring special gifts when you answer his 'where was I visiting' questions as he does in NL. But, Nintendo clearly wants us to craft more, therefore use more leaf tickets (betting on some players getting impatient).  

I also think that Nintendo needs to address the current animal level cap because fulfilling requests on a maxed villager isn't very satisfying (and I only interact with maxed out animals when there is an event going and I need the special resources.


----------



## AndroGhostX

kayleee said:


> Does anyone know how to get the exclusive animals? Or do you just keep giving Gulliver items and it randomly happens?



On my 2nd time using only 10 Great items I was able to get an animal. I'm not sure if or how that affects when Gulliver comes back with one of them though as far as how many trips he's made or item quality.

Edit: I can't confirm if the quality of items affects whether or not Gulliver brings animals, but I just got O'Hare with sending Gulliver off with 10 Great items. So I'm sure I just need one more trip to get Rowan and bye bye Gulliver xD He can keep his candy!


----------



## tamtam

I did 10 good items. Got 2 cookies and Rowan. Woohoo!  I sent him west


----------



## Ezamoosh

Sowelu said:


> Since most of my animals/villagers are either maxed at level 20, or close to it, I don't find the need to waste time and resources crafting items just to earn treats to speed up the level process. PocketCamp needs more complete furniture sets, not less.
> 
> I wish that Gulliver with just appear and bring special gifts when you answer his 'where was I visiting' questions as he does in NL. But, Nintendo clearly wants us to craft more, therefore use more leaf tickets (betting on some players getting impatient).
> 
> I also think that Nintendo needs to address the current animal level cap because fulfilling requests on a maxed villager isn't very satisfying (and I only interact with maxed out animals when there is an event going and I need the special resources.



Yes... me too... at first I still did because I hoped the excess EXP would carry over when they up the level cap, but it's not worth the time since there's no guarantee.


----------



## Chewy.7204

I gave him all good items and he gave me a bronze candy. That's dumb and a waste of my rare items. And on the first on he brought like three for 1 item so I thought he would bring thirty for ten items boy was I wrong! You get uno!


----------



## NiamhACPC

It would be great if they'd let us load him up with the super-rare fish and/or insects. There's no implemented use for them other than the catalog, and no practical use except for market or auto-selling.


----------



## Snow

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just gave him 10 furniture I don?t use 5 hours ago, and all I got back was one sweet...
> 
> Dang Gulliver, you rigged. More rigged than Rover is.



SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME. 

My first shipment was one chair and I got 3 snacks. 2nd time? 10 items. Mostly good, some basic. ONE PLAIN SNACK.


----------



## Ras

And you get to wait six hours for the privilege. I hope they get negative feedback and completely rethink how Gulliver works.


----------



## mimituesday

i think gulliver has problems but i don't think it's a bad feature yet 

especially if more villagers can be gotten just from giving him items, i am fine with it


----------



## Imaginetheday

The flower trade furniture items are "good", if you're into gardening. I had accidentally made an extra minitable, so I gave him that. The fences only take 15 flowers, so that might be a good option. I have no idea what you get in return for them.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I actually like this feature, I gave him extra items I had from previous gardening events and clothes I don't want. The candy looks cute to me so I might not even use it lol just hoard it


----------



## Ras

That’s cool. I’d like to hear from more people who like this so I can better understand how to do it right.


----------



## PizzaHorse

NiamhACPC said:


> It would be great if they'd let us load him up with the super-rare fish and/or insects. There's no implemented use for them other than the catalog, and no practical use except for market or auto-selling.



Agreed! The use of rare insects and fish is not that great of a feature.


----------



## NiamhACPC

So...I guess this new fortune cookie thing is supposed to help us with Gulliver?


----------



## kayleee

Has anyone gotten a new villager by just giving him basic 1-minute craft items? Trying to decide if I should make a bunch of one minute items, but won’t waste my time if I won’t get a villager from it...


----------



## Angel-Rae

NiamhACPC said:


> It would be great if they'd let us load him up with the super-rare fish and/or insects. There's no implemented use for them other than the catalog, and no practical use except for market or auto-selling.


That would make me so happy! Although I?ve sold all but one or two of each of them it would still make those things useful. I wish we could display the candy.


----------



## RAQ

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just gave him 10 furniture I don?t use 5 hours ago, and all I got back was one sweet...
> 
> Dang Gulliver, you rigged. More rigged than Rover is.



SAME!

I got 3 sweets from the very first 1-item trade, and I haven't given him anything else since the first 10 item trade.


----------



## tamtam

On the PC reddit they're saying villagers appear to be random.  There is a graphic for the various sweets you get from the various directions, and which villager type they go with.  (So far I've found the gold and silver tins to be generic.  The gold gives 15, the tin 10).     Back to reddit .....  People have been getting a villager using junk, good, great, and any combo.  The villagers appear to be totally random, so we don't have to sell all our great items, just make junk and eventually you should get the villagers.


----------



## J087

Gave 10 worktables and told him to sail north. Received a bronse and silver can.


----------



## Garrett

I've just been giving him my spare flower baskets. Only villager so far has been Plucky.


----------



## cheezu

So does anyone know if the villagers depend on what items you give him or if it's completely random?


----------



## AndroGhostX

cheezu said:


> So does anyone know if the villagers depend on what items you give him or if it's completely random?



It appears to be random.


----------



## NiamhACPC

cheezu said:


> So does anyone know if the villagers depend on what items you give him or if it's completely random?



See tamtam's post upthread.


----------



## cheezu

I've given him 20 "good" items so far and no villager yet. Kind of a bummer.
I was waiting for him all day!


----------



## J087

Traded 20 worktables in the last 24h and I got these.
Nothing "good" or "great" about it.


----------



## ahousar97

I've finally gotten all three villagers by giving him items of no rating. I have given him only large dharmas, bushes and cheap clothes. I say if you have the patience to just keep making 1 minute items, it's worth it. It only took 8 trips to get them all, and it seems random at times, but he'll give a silver or gold tin along with the bronze tin.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I’m wondering, folks who already have villagers how many trips did it take? I’m sensing it takes around five or six? Or am I wrong and it is just random and it takes whatever it takes?


----------



## Angel-Rae

WooHOOOO I see a cat’s head in the smoke of Gulliver’s ship. At last I will get my first of Gulliver’s travellers.


----------



## Ras

Angel-Rae said:


> WooHOOOO I see a cat’s head in the smoke of Gulliver’s ship. At last I will get my first of *Gulliver’s travellers*.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Chiana

Angel-Rae said:


> WooHOOOO I see a cat’s head in the smoke of Gulliver’s ship. At last I will get my first of Gulliver’s travellers.



Congratulations.  I am about to start my 11th round.  All I have are bronze and silver treats.  I am hoping this round will do it, but I am wary about that.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Chiana said:


> Congratulations.  I am about to start my 11th round.  All I have are bronze and silver treats.  I am hoping this round will do it, but I am wary about that.


I guess it really is random. I was expecting to wait much longer.


----------



## Ashariel

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m wondering, folks who already have villagers how many trips did it take? I’m sensing it takes around five or six? Or am I wrong and it is just random and it takes whatever it takes?



It took me 10 rounds to get all 3 but some people are going 15 and 16 rounds without seeing 1 villager...so as everyone else has said it's truly random


----------



## Garrett

I have two villagers so far. Still waiting on O'Hare, he'd better be worth it. This crafting business is worse than the garden events, can't wait to be done with Gully.


----------



## Imbri

I did this once, to see what the fuss was. I can't say that I will be using this feature again. I don't tend to stockpile furniture and clothing that I don't want, so I'd have to specifically craft items to give him. That is a waste of bells and resources.

Nintendo could have done better on this one.


----------



## cheezu

I'm around my 11th try and so far have only gotten 2.
I wonder if that'd how new villagers will be introduced from now on.
And yes, it's completely random.


----------



## MopyDream44

I just sent out Gulliver for the first time since the tutorial. I sent him off with three great items and turkeys. I'm curious if he will bring a villager.


----------



## Sheando

What a ridiculous feature. I've had a lot of patience for other elements of the game, like the oft-frustrating randomness of the flower events, but this is just too much. I spent two days crafting Good items for Gulliver, added one Great item, mixed in a few cheap items, and then waited another day for his return, and......one two-point candy. ???????? Seems like the first trade was a trick to get people excited to try the 10-item trade, expecting rewards would scale up instead of way, way down.

Why would I use this? It feels like Nintendo is forcing us to grind to get the villagers, which seems like......the opposite of fun.


----------



## iLoveYou

ahousar97 said:


> I've finally gotten all three villagers by giving him items of no rating. I have given him only large dharmas, bushes and cheap clothes. I say if you have the patience to just keep making 1 minute items, it's worth it. It only took 8 trips to get them all, and it seems random at times, but he'll give a silver or gold tin along with the bronze tin.



Oh seriously ? So I don't even have to focus on getting those " great " or " good " value items ? I'll definitely try sending him off constantly with a cheap fence that only takes one minute to craft. I really hope I get as lucky as you did to only have to go through the process eight times total. 



Garrett said:


> This crafting business is worse than the garden events, can't wait to be done with Gully.



This. I much prefer the gardening events to Gulliver's arrival.

*Edit:* It would be great if we could craft more than one item at once instead of having to go through the little animation scene for every single item.


----------



## PaperCat

i cannot be bothered to keep giving him 10 items.


----------



## Sheando

Okay, I gave him 10 giant dharmas just to work towards earning the villagers, and he returned with a bronze treat and gold treat. ????? My carefully crafted boat of 10 mostly Good items with one Great item only yielded one basic sweet of some kind (can't remember which). I am so, so confused.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Sheando said:


> Okay, I gave him 10 giant dharmas just to work towards earning the villagers, and he returned with a bronze treat and gold treat. ????? My carefully crafted boat of 10 mostly Good items with one Great item only yielded one basic sweet of some kind (can't remember which). I am so, so confused.


There seems to be a rating system in which many good items are only worth one ?point?. And then there is some weird system of only a likelihood of receiving a special treat after each 15 points. You received the generic bronze treat for the Dhamas and the gold one was a random bonus I think? I?m confused to, here is a guide I found on reddit. Apologies for not being able to properly credit it.


----------



## DragonFire

Angel-Rae said:


> There seems to be a rating system in which many good items are only worth one ?point?. And then there is some weird system of only a likelihood of receiving a special treat after each 15 points. You received the generic bronze treat for the Dhamas and the gold one was a random bonus I think? I?m confused to, here is a guide I found on reddit. Apologies for not being able to properly credit it.



The bottom of the infographic has the creators XD

By the way, I wouldn't completely trust the 30% villager chance.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I don't really get the point of Gulliver. I was hoping I could give him the Rover hat because you can't sell it for some reason, but he won't take it either. Why can't I get rid of this item?


----------



## Mr. Cat

TykiButterfree said:


> I don't really get the point of Gulliver. I was hoping I could give him the Rover hat because you can't sell it for some reason, but he won't take it either. Why can't I get rid of this item?



I wish you could get rid of that item into me pockets. I love Rover and I stopped playing a week before that event because things were getting awfully boring.


----------



## PizzaHorse

I gave a villager in my camp a Rare Black Bass today and he gave me back a candy. You really only need Gulliver for the extra animals. Candy only raises a point or two for villagers anyway.


----------



## tamtam

Finally got plucky!  Hope Gulliver enjoys standing there talking to himself!


----------



## Sowelu

If you just want the 3 new animals, you don't need to give Gulliver anything special. I stocked his boat with cheap (and 1 minute build time) wooden fences several times and he brought me all three characters!


----------



## Flare

Gulliver decided I have suffered enough and brought O'Hare today.


----------



## PaperCat

i have only gotten plucky or whatever her name is.


----------



## Bcat

i still don't have any of gulliver's villagers. but honestly I don't care _that_ much


----------



## RNRita

I got one in the beginning but not since. And I’ve filled his boat over 12 times!!


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I think it's a cool feature so far cause it let's me get rid of my unwanted furniture


----------



## HHoney

Flare said:


> Gulliver decided I have suffered enough and brought O'Hare today.



Same! Gulliver returned with Cole as my first islander.

I guess he has to give us a stowaway after enough time... perhaps a very long drawn out version of the New Leaf campsite mechanic! Eventually someone will plot!


----------



## Emberlyn

I like getting the snacks though I don't feel it's a fair trade because I give him some really good stuff. I do want the special villagers though.


----------



## geetry

Just got Plucky today! Finally done.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I gave Gulliver nothing but great items and what I got was not a disappointment. I could show you a picture of what I got later today.


----------

